
IBM 360 Model 20 Rescue and Restoration - Breadmaker
https://ibms360.co.uk/?p=64
======
greenyoda
Discussion from a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19956878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19956878)

